# Finally!!!!



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Well with our Reds leaving the Laguna Madre and people catching there limits in 45min. I made a true "Run and Gun" from San Antonio. Alarm went off at 4:30am and I had to be back by 5:00pm for baseball practice... The Packery Jetties are 2.5 hours from my house..
Of coarse when I show up the water has turned over and has a nice brown tint to it.....
Here is a video my fishing buddy did of our day...


----------



## Neuner (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice. Curious, what camera did your buddy use? Was it strapped to his hat?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Neuner said:


> Nice. Curious, what camera did your buddy use? Was it strapped to his hat?


He has helmet cam. I don't know what kind but I will ask..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Thanks. Looks like a great place to fish.


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

great video,thanks fo sharing.

chris


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome video..making me very jealous sitting here at the office 2.5hr away from any coastal fishing.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sweet pics and sweet tunes. Massive cheers


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great video and music... looks like you guys had a great day !!!! i wish they provide walkways and railing on our jettys like that...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

it might be this one,very nice cam
http://www.youtube.com/surfcastersjournal#p/u/2/QBO2u943jOA

www.gopro.com


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, great way to make the most of your day.Who did the remake of the pinkfloyd song? great tune.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice fish but I think you might need a longer net.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I second Sudshunter's comments on*

wishes for sidewalk and railings on the jetties, but I dunno the offset shoulders which look dangerous to fish on and hard to catch fish.


----------

